# I need help on Halter Breaking



## Cowlover13 (Jan 24, 2011)

I am planning on bringing my 8 month old shorthorn steer to the fair next summer. I know that i need to start before he is to big. I need some help on how to get started and what methods actually work.

Thank You

 Cowlover13


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 24, 2011)

Cowlover13 said:
			
		

> I am planning on bringing my 8 month old shorthorn steer to the fair next summer. I know that i need to start before he is to big. I need some help on how to get started and what methods actually work.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Cowlover13


I like putting them in a very small pen so they're close to you and can't run far.  If he's real skittish, just spend a few days in there talking to him and getting him used to you. You can try to brush him if you want.  I'd always keep the halter with me too, and I'd open it pretty big so I could just slip it on without much trouble.  Then gradually hold him tighter so he feels pressure of the halter.  After a few days of the steer wearing the halter in the small pen, I'd move into a bigger pen.  I'd only have to hang on (rodeo style) for a few minutes usually the first time. They always calmed down for me pretty quickly.  After that it's just practice practice practice.  Give them some pressure on the lead to walk forward, and when they do give them slack.  It doesn't take long to teach them, but I'd go ahead and start now.


----------



## Cowlover13 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you so much I'll try it out sometime when i have time! 

Cowlover13


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 24, 2011)

Cowlover13 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much I'll try it out sometime when i have time!
> 
> Cowlover13


With that attitude, that steer will take you for a walk all over the fair. Start yesterday, then today, and all of the tomorrows untill fair day. Have fun !


----------



## Cowlover13 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Cowlover13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that supposed to mean? :/ lol


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 24, 2011)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Cowlover13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Bossroo

He`s right cowlover and I planned to take a yearling beltie to a show - she was soft as a brush in the field so I thought when I have time I will just halter her up the week before the show. She took me round and round the pen and field or she would drop down and pretend to be dead. That went on for 3 days 
Ended up taking the ones we halter trained as calves so get started asap, good luck and let us know how it goes


----------

